# Dawg House



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Spelled like that on purpose so don't try and give me any English lessons.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

That looks so awesome! (is it for rent?) :laughing:


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I see it even has a little extra room in case you get in trouble and need a bed for the night. :surrender:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Solidly built. Looks good, too. Though I am an English teacher, there's no lesson to give even if I wanted to. Your writing is as solid as the house you built.:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## MackLuster77 (Jun 3, 2009)

Being a Boxer owner, I'm glad to see one getting the run of the house. Bulldogs have had it too good for too long!


----------



## RIGOOD (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice dawg house! Boxers rule.


----------



## Sabres78 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweeeet...


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I think he is smelling it to see if its edible! Good job.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate to burst your bubbles but "Bear" is an Olde English Bulldog. That is a mix between an English and an American Bulldog. He is over 100 lbs. His wife Bella is about 75 lbs. Their offspring Phoebe is about 45lbs and she is still a puppy.That is why the house is so large in order to occupy 3 hefties. The Olde English was brought around in order to have a larger English faced bulldog. Also bred to try and steer away from the diseases this breed is known of.


----------



## adelaide11 (Jun 5, 2009)

You used iron shade for that. I think that will make it more hot. 

Overall this is quite fine and I am sure your Dawg will have great time at there ...


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

adelaide11 said:


> You used iron shade for that. I think that will make it more hot.
> 
> Overall this is quite fine and I am sure your Dawg will have great time at there ...


 It is actually a lot cooler than the one I had in the pen that had shingles. So it is a vast improvement from what they had and besides it was cheaper!


----------



## Scott Hightower (Feb 19, 2010)

I like the metal roof that you used. The offset door is also a great idea.

I found some pretty cool plans here:

http://handymanplanstore.com/dog-house-plans/

Scott


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Amazing what we will do for our pets


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice project! Well done.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Love it! Great color choice.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Missing the hurricane clips on the rafters, no second top plate, bottom plate should be pressure treated...

just kidding... :lol: Nice job.

you won't be in the Dawg House if you continue pushing out nice projects like this.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never owned a dog that would have anything to do with a dog house. How do you get them to use it?

G


----------



## Scott Hightower (Feb 19, 2010)

*Easy to train him/her to use the dog house*

It was easy to train my dog to use his Dog House. Take him for a walk and every time end the walk at the dog house. Throw a couple of treats inside. At that point he is tired and will go inside and lie down.

Do this a few times and he will use it every time he wants to lie down.

Here is the house I built.

http://handymanplanstore.com/dog-house-plans/

Scott


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, boxers rule 

i've been doodling some ideas for a dog house as well. Since it's only a dog house I'm going to purposely go overboard and try to have some fun with it...gonna try and make it look like a contemporary urban home  we'll see how it goes!

Your dog house looks great, thanks for sharing!

-seth


----------



## G Fresh (Mar 22, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice as I've already posted here,I just thought that if it does get too hot ,they sell a type of coating,probably white,and sorta like a paint that insulates.Itchy


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Allthumbs27 said:


> Spelled like that on purpose so don't try and give me any English lessons.


can you tell me what kinds of wood/lumber you used on this project? A dog house is on my list of things to build and I want to make sure I use the right kinds of wood.

Is your dawg house always outdoors/uncovered? Or where do you keep it?

Thanks so much!

-seth


----------



## downrightart (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still laughing at the dawg house remarks. :laughing:

Very nice! You did a great job!


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Seth, It is just a basic frame up. Just use pressure treated pine lumber from Lowes or Home Depot and it will last for a long time. I used 2x4s and plyboard. I painted it with a bunch of coats of primer and then a bunch of coats of exterior paint. Everything was screwed together ( No nails ).Mine is under an overhang so it doesnt get hit by weather too much. It is elevated off the ground by some old bricks I had. That will ensure the bottom doesnt rot out. Be careful of how big you make your house. It needs to be able to stay warm or cool. Mine is that big because I have 3 big dogs living in it. I decided to do a metal roof for longevity and it was A LOT cheaper. I filled it with chips to make it softer for them to lay on instead of just a plain ol plyboard floor. The door is to the side in order to prevent wind directly hitting the dogs. It doesnt have a plastic type door to prevent cold weather because Bear just doesnt like it. I tried putting one on but he tore it off. Your dog may like having one on the door. Have fun building it, I sure did!!!


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Right on, thanks for your help! I'm looking forward to planning out our dog house for our boxer Jackson (here's a couple photos we took of him on his first b-day):











Haha, thanks again!

-seth


----------



## Scott Hightower (Feb 19, 2010)

Seth said:


> can you tell me what kinds of wood/lumber you used on this project? A dog house is on my list of things to build and I want to make sure I use the right kinds of wood.
> 
> Is your dawg house always outdoors/uncovered? Or where do you keep it?
> 
> ...


Use pressure treated wood for the base frame that contacts the ground. For the remainder, and anything that contacts the dog use pine and use a good quality outdoor paint and primer.

Scott
http://handymanplanstore.com/dog-house-plans/


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have yet to use any plans. I basically see it in my head and then start cutting and screwing it together. If I were to make something nice like a piece of furniture then I would have to follow some plans.

I love the Brindle coat. I had a boxer named Sable. She would clear a 6ft privacy fence from a standstill.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just don't end up on it...............


----------

